# When Will Time End?



## atlashunter (Aug 14, 2012)

Try wrapping your mind around the scales of time presented in this video. Then tell yourself that it is all here with you in mind. Or that you'll continue to exist for this same amount of time and your fate during that existence is to be determined by whether or not you accept a proposition on faith in this flash of time called life.


----------



## Asath (Aug 15, 2012)

Decent stuff, atlas, especially the part about a ‘Google’ being the end of the universe.  I needed a laugh like that one.  

Too long and too informative for this crowd, IMHO, and nothing really new for the rest of us, but still well presented and decently researched.  I have a few arguments, but they would be niggling and to no real effect – 

Excellent .


----------



## fish hawk (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> Decent stuff, atlas, especially the part about a ‘Google’ being the end of the universe.  I needed a laugh like that one.
> 
> Too long and too informative for this crowd, IMHO, and nothing really new for the rest of us, but still well presented and decently researched.  I have a few arguments, but they would be niggling and to no real effect –
> 
> Excellent .



niggling.


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 15, 2012)

*Two opposing views on the end of the world*


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> Too long and too informative for this crowd, IMHO,



He must be getting louder........


----------



## Ronnie T (Aug 15, 2012)

As I watched it I was reminded of how wonderfully God has made us and the universe.

.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 15, 2012)

I think anyone who thinks they would want to live that long has a serious failure of imagination.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Asath said:


> Decent stuff, atlas, especially the part about a ‘Google’ being the end of the universe.  I needed a laugh like that one.
> 
> Too long and too informative for this crowd, IMHO, and nothing really new for the rest of us, but still well presented and decently researched.  I have a few arguments, but they would be niggling and to no real effect –
> 
> Excellent .


What crowd?  Atheists?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 16, 2012)

Wow, and you Atheists and Agnostics think I am crazy. You have way more faith than I do. That was the most ridiculous batch of unscientific conjecture I have ever watched. "Billions of years", all I have is talking donkeys.

Please enjoy the music while your party is reached.


----------



## TheBishop (Aug 17, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Wow, and you Atheists and Agnostics think I am crazy. You have way more faith than I do. That was the most ridiculous batch of unscientific conjecture I have ever watched. "Billions of years", all I have is talking donkeys.
> 
> Please enjoy the music while your party is reached.



Please enlighten us oh wise scientist. What was so ridiculous? What were the wild conjectures and why?


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 17, 2012)

Ss





ted_BSR said:


> Wow, and you Atheists and Agnostics think I am crazy. You have way more faith than I do. That was the most ridiculous batch of unscientific conjecture I have ever watched. "Billions of years", all I have is talking donkeys.
> 
> Please enjoy the music while your party is reached.



Yes sir. Thats correct. All you have is talking donkeys. And many more obscure stories. Strange....ain't it?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 18, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> Please enlighten us oh wise scientist. What was so ridiculous? What were the wild conjectures and why?



When you begin a post with a snarky comment, I won't answer your questions. It is obvious you are here to belittle people.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 18, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> Ss
> 
> Yes sir. Thats correct. All you have is talking donkeys. And many more obscure stories. Strange....ain't it?



I don't think it is strange at all. Did you watch the video?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 18, 2012)

I don't think the whole universe is here just for Earthlings. 
The elephant far some reason reminded me of the cartoon series "Sidney the Elephant". Has nothing to do with this post, funny cartoon though.
When will time end, as in an individual or Earth? Jesus said the he didn't know when he'd be returning but i'll bet that will be the "End of the World as We Know It." Here is a Georgia girl singing about it:


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 19, 2012)

As I watched the video I could not help but recall that the source of the information I was receiving is the same as that which informs me of the future effect of the earth's water cycle on my yard.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 19, 2012)

Interesting video, I believe all that could very well happen, but not before the Lord calls us all home to seperate the sheep and the goats.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 19, 2012)

Artfuldodger said:


> I don't think the whole universe is here just for Earthlings.
> The elephant far some reason reminded me of the cartoon series "Sidney the Elephant". Has nothing to do with this post, funny cartoon though.
> When will time end, as in an individual or Earth? Jesus said the he didn't know when he'd be returning but i'll bet that will be the "End of the World as We Know It." Here is a Georgia girl singing about it:



I love how some Christians imitate secular culture while others claim to be separate from this world.


----------



## Xzuatl (Aug 19, 2012)

Good stuff. Gotta add a tardis to my preps.


----------



## gordon 2 (Aug 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I love how some Christians imitate secular culture while others claim to be separate from this world.



The "this world seperated" they claim is not the this world of the video. The engines of genesis and times are not the same.


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 19, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> I don't think it is strange at all. Did you watch the video?



No. I believe my computer has a virus. It wont let me watch anything! Maybe I spoke to soon, just my humor really. No harm meant. Ill try and watch it on my tablet in a little bit.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 19, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> I love how some Christians imitate secular culture while others claim to be separate from this world.



I really don't even know what the song is about. It just kinda flowed with my post. I have heard R.E.M. sing it though.


----------



## TheBishop (Aug 20, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> When you begin a post with a snarky comment, I won't answer your questions. It is obvious you are here to belittle people.



Its' a snarky comment, but honest.  I would like to see what you can refute in the video honestly.  It was snarky becuase you post that you found all this ridiculous stuff in there but fail to point any of it out (which at this point I am doubting your ability to do so).


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 20, 2012)

I think what he was referring to is that much of what was in the video was referred to as "theory", "conjecture", "idea", etc.  Not that it isn't true....but it is far from proven fact.  Stephen Hawking has made a living and reputation for himself by throwing out theories based on scientific 'best guess'.  Very little of it has even begun to be proven.  He is a theorist....that's what he does.  He makes theories.  By definition, they are unproven.  The only difference between him and most other theorists is that most of his theories are so big, they are quite literally untestable.

What's ironic about that is that he is a hero to those who insist that everything in their lives be proven and testable.  He, like a bunch of folks, claims there is no God and that there is no way to prove that he exists...and then procedes to put forth atomic theory that is untestable in practice.

Outside of that, I don't have an issue with the video, per se.  Much of it likely is true.  I'm failing to see the point I suppose.  Is it that our eternal destination is determined by a decision made in this "snap of a finger" timeframe of life?


----------



## coonkilla (Aug 20, 2012)

It will all end when God says it will


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 20, 2012)

Not QUITE sure they'll buy that one coon.  Good answer.  But I think you'll have a slight bit of convincing to do from there.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 20, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I think what he was referring to is that much of what was in the video was referred to as "theory", "conjecture", "idea", etc.  Not that it isn't true....but it is far from proven fact.  Stephen Hawking has made a living and reputation for himself by throwing out theories based on scientific 'best guess'.  Very little of it has even begun to be proven.  He is a theorist....that's what he does.  He makes theories.  By definition, they are unproven.  The only difference between him and most other theorists is that most of his theories are so big, they are quite literally untestable.
> 
> What's ironic about that is that he is a hero to those who insist that everything in their lives be proven and testable.  He, like a bunch of folks, claims there is no God and that there is no way to prove that he exists...and then procedes to put forth atomic theory that is untestable in practice.
> 
> Outside of that, I don't have an issue with the video, per se.  Much of it likely is true.  I'm failing to see the point I suppose.  Is it that our eternal destination is determined by a decision made in this "snap of a finger" timeframe of life?



He gets more credit from me because he, like all other theoretical mathematicians, bases his theories on known mathematic principles.  What principles would you use to to conclude that a man rose from the dead?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 20, 2012)

It takes faith to believe a theory...regardless of the foundational principle.


----------



## ambush80 (Aug 20, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> It takes faith to believe a theory...regardless of the foundational principle.



People don't have 'faith' in a theory.  They use a theory as an operating principle until it gets refined, proven wrong or something more accurate comes along. 

Faith is belief not based on proof.   I don't know what you're trying to do.  Redefine faith?


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 21, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> I think what he was referring to is that much of what was in the video was referred to as "theory", "conjecture", "idea", etc.  Not that it isn't true....but it is far from proven fact.  Stephen Hawking has made a living and reputation for himself by throwing out theories based on scientific 'best guess'.  Very little of it has even begun to be proven.  He is a theorist....that's what he does.  He makes theories.  By definition, they are unproven.  The only difference between him and most other theorists is that most of his theories are so big, they are quite literally untestable.
> 
> What's ironic about that is that he is a hero to those who insist that everything in their lives be proven and testable.  He, like a bunch of folks, claims there is no God and that there is no way to prove that he exists...and then procedes to put forth atomic theory that is untestable in practice.
> 
> Outside of that, I don't have an issue with the video, per se.  Much of it likely is true.  I'm failing to see the point I suppose.  Is it that our eternal destination is determined by a decision made in this "snap of a finger" timeframe of life?



You really have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 21, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> You really have no clue what you are talking about.



I saw a particular preacher on TV a few times who would read a verse or passage and say "this verse could possibly mean A and B".  With no further support for A and B he would follow a few sentences later with, "since we know that A and B, it is obvious that C is true".

HF can tell us if this does not parallel his thought.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 22, 2012)

> You really have no clue what you are talking about.



Enlighten me....oh wise one.


Big fan of his I assume?


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 22, 2012)

> Faith is belief not based on proof.



...a theory is, by definition, unproven.  That was my point.  

Even the video pointed out several theories that are 100% untestable as of yet because we cannot even comprehend the size of the collider that would be needed to test them.  Not just that we can't build it.  We can't even DESIGN it.

Belief in a theory requires that you look at the evidence and accept the idea based on the merit of the underlying information used to form the theory.


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> Belief in a theory requires that you look at the evidence and accept the idea based on the merit of the underlying information used to form the theory.


----------



## Huntinfool (Aug 22, 2012)

String....Is that an Obama commercial???


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 22, 2012)

Huntinfool said:


> String....Is that an Obama commercial???



Na, but it would probably get him some independent votes if he used it.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> Its' a snarky comment, but honest.  I would like to see what you can refute in the video honestly.  It was snarky becuase you post that you found all this ridiculous stuff in there but fail to point any of it out (which at this point I am doubting your ability to do so).



That whole video is based on specualtion and imagination. I don't need to refute it, it is laughable. I don't care what you think of my abilities.

Some folks say the ignore list is a cop out, but you and I have been through several rounds about several things, and I I just gotta tell you Bishop, you are not worth my time. Your belief system is not in line with mine, which I would normally respect, but yours is so far gone, that I just don't care to engage you anymore.

I think you know what I am talking about Bishop. Please, have your beliefs, whatever they they are, but please, please, please, stand up for them. So, welcome to the list. You should feel honored, as there is only one other brave soul that has earned this distinction.

Where is the smiley with a piece of duct tape over its mouth when you need it?


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

ambush80 said:


> People don't have 'faith' in a theory.  They use a theory as an operating principle until it gets refined, proven wrong or something more accurate comes along.
> 
> Faith is belief not based on proof.   I don't know what you're trying to do.  Redefine faith?



Is that how science works? "Proven wrong". Do I need to start a thread about the scientific method? We discuss it all the time and you fellows always say you know all about it, but you keep messing it up.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

vowell462 said:


> No. I believe my computer has a virus. It wont let me watch anything! Maybe I spoke to soon, just my humor really. No harm meant. Ill try and watch it on my tablet in a little bit.



No harm done. Watch it, and prepare to be mislead by something disguised as science.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 23, 2012)

TheBishop said:


> Please enlighten us oh wise scientist. What was so ridiculous? What were the wild conjectures and why?



You got the answer I expected you would get which is why I didn't even bother responding to his huffing and puffing.

For anyone interested in the basis of the content of the video they can start here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Future_of_an_expanding_universe

The reference of footnotes at the bottom of the page includes links to the relevant articles by physicists like Fred Adams and Lawrence Krauss.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fred_Adams

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lawrence_M._Krauss

Of course Ted knows far more about astrophysics than these guys and I'm sure links to his published articles exposing them for the frauds that they are will be forthcoming. In the meantime just take his word for it, this is all a bunch of speculative rubbish, every word of the bible is true, and we're all going to live on for eternity.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> You got the answer I expected you would get which is why I didn't even bother responding to his huffing and puffing.
> 
> For anyone interested in the basis of the content of the video they can start here:
> 
> ...



More than Wikipedia? You bet your boots I do.


----------



## TheBishop (Aug 23, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> You got the answer I expected you would get which is why I didn't even bother responding to his huffing and puffing.



Yep kinda got the answer I was expecting too.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> You got the answer I expected you would get which is why I didn't even bother responding to his huffing and puffing.
> 
> For anyone interested in the basis of the content of the video they can start here:
> 
> ...



I am happy to be predictable. That means I have painted a truthful and accurate picture of myself and my beliefs on this happy little blog.

It is highly unlikely that you would find me at the science fair, dedicating my children to science, in front of a bunch of scientists, just because my wife is a biologist. That would be crazy.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 23, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> You really have no clue what you are talking about.


Or, "I don't follow you/ I lost you're point here/I don't see what your trying to say" would have been nicer and probably would not result in a sarcastic answer..just a thought


Huntinfool said:


> Enlighten me....oh wise one.



Hahahaha



ted_BSR said:


> More than Wikipedia? You bet your boots I do.



Ya, You can add your own stuff into wikipedia, one of my english teachers made a page on Land of A Thousand Hills Coffee shop I think it was.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 23, 2012)

ross the deer slayer said:


> Or, "I don't follow you/ I lost you're point here/I don't see what your trying to say" would have been nicer and probably would not result in a sarcastic answer..just a thought



What I said was closer to what I meant to say.




ross the deer slayer said:


> Ya, You can add your own stuff into wikipedia, one of my english teachers made a page on Land of A Thousand Hills Coffee shop I think it was.



That's why I mentioned the footnotes with links to articles published in scientific journals written by well known physicists.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> What I said was closer to what I meant to say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still, you retort with a source that would not be accepted in a paper written by a high school student. You are better than that Atlas.


----------



## ross the deer slayer (Aug 23, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Still, you retort with a source that would not be accepted in a paper written by a high school student. You are better than that Atlas.



Well atleast they're well know I guess..I didn't know them but that doesn't really mean much


----------



## Asath (Aug 23, 2012)

“Where is the smiley with a piece of duct tape over its mouth when you need it?”

Um, y’all put that one up one forum above, when you shut us up and kicked us down here.  Don’t be coming into THIS forum and trying your same eviction of disagreement tactics.  This forum is here ENTIRELY to disagree with the nonsense that you hold sacred, and if you find that insulting somehow then stick to the ‘AMEN’ forums already provided for folks like you.

Make an intelligent, informed, cogent argument, or quit wasting up the bandwidth doing little more than endlessly screaming ‘IS NOT!.”  

SCIENCE – real science – is in the business of PROVING things.  Not asserting them by loud bullying.  Ideas and thoughts are put forward, and they are tested, rigorously, by many people and in many methods.  Those ideas then either stand, or they fall.  The ones that stand are then built upon.  The ones that fall are called religions.


----------



## atlashunter (Aug 23, 2012)

ted_BSR said:


> Still, you retort with a source that would not be accepted in a paper written by a high school student. You are better than that Atlas.



The "oh that's wikipedia so I'm just going to ignore it" tactic is tired and doesn't fly. All one has to do is check out the scientific publications referenced at the bottom of the page to see the original source material. That's more than can be said for anything you've posted here. All you've done is make snide remarks about how much you know about science and how little everyone else knows, including apparently the physicists who have dedicated their lives to this field and provided the source material for the content of that video. This is my one and only response to you so go ahead and take the last word. Dealing with you is a complete waste of time.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 23, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> The "oh that's wikipedia so I'm just going to ignore it" tactic is tired and doesn't fly. All one has to do is check out the scientific publications referenced at the bottom of the page to see the original source material. That's more than can be said for anything you've posted here. All you've done is make snide remarks about how much you know about science and how little everyone else knows, including apparently the physicists who have dedicated their lives to this field and provided the source material for the content of that video. This is my one and only response to you so go ahead and take the last word. Dealing with you is a complete waste of time.



I am pretty sure that is your line. Ha! I believe in your mis interpreted scientific publications as much as you belive in the bible.

So, same old stuff, different day.

Please enjoy the music while your party is reached.


----------



## Asath (Aug 24, 2012)

Not a worry, Atlas – mocking is an age old scientific method of investigation, as first described in the ‘Citizen’s Guide To The Atom,’ originally written by Thomas A’ Beckett, with a forward by Pope Leo II.  And remember your well learned Verse, taught to you at Mother’s knee, where it says clearly, in Detritus; 7:11; “And for whatsoever thou dost no knoweth, thou shalt hound and harangue, making thine enemies retreat in the face of thy Holy ignorance.”  

And do not forget that the Scriptures are very clear, and agree on this point.  From Einsteinians, 3.4.17:  “ If thou art in trouble, or thou has doubts, one is instructed to run in circles, and scream and shout.”  Thus it is written.

I need hardly mention the well known quotations from Freudians, 9.11, Philadelphians 7.4 through 8.28; and the admonition of Saint Cheech, in Chong 4.20, that “Thou art hereby ordered to suffer fool lightly, for they are far more entertaining than television. Chill, that thou may then enjoy.”  

Read your Scripture.  One bit is as good as the other, and their REFORMATION demonstrated that EVERYONE can write their own . . . 

You can’t buy that sort of fun, at any price . . .


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 24, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> The "oh that's wikipedia so I'm just going to ignore it" tactic is tired and doesn't fly. All one has to do is check out the scientific publications referenced at the bottom of the page to see the original source material.



That's how I found tons of "scholarly sources" in college.  Wiki is a great tool.  Can't reference it directly, but dang if it don't get you going in the right direction.......

Most notes in wiki are referenced at the bottom.  Many of those references have links.  Access to a decent online library of journals should allow one to "follow the trail."


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 26, 2012)

Asath said:


> “Where is the smiley with a piece of duct tape over its mouth when you need it?”
> 
> Um, y’all put that one up one forum above, when you shut us up and kicked us down here.  Don’t be coming into THIS forum and trying your same eviction of disagreement tactics.  This forum is here ENTIRELY to disagree with the nonsense that you hold sacred, and if you find that insulting somehow then stick to the ‘AMEN’ forums already provided for folks like you.
> 
> ...



Once again you prove to all that you DO NOT UNDERSTAND THE SCIENTIFIC METHOD. That was yelling.

I know you disagree, and I am good with that. The fact that you repeatedly insult my intelligence, education, and character, I am not OK with.

You blow all this huff and puff about how smart you are and how dumb I am, and it just makes me laugh. Thanks for the laugh.


----------

